# Schnee Script - was mach ich falsch?



## Guest (16. Dez 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich werkel nun schon seit 2 Stunden an diesem blöden Schnee Script!
Irgendwie haut es nicht hin, dass die Flocken sich bewegen.
Ich sehe oben links immer nur 2 kleine stehende Flocken!
Egal welchen Browser ich benutzte... es bleibt immer gleich!


Wo liegt mein Fehler?  



<html>

<head>

<script type='text/javascript'>
<!--
var no = 18; // Anzahl der Schneeflocken
var speed = 25; // Geschwindigkeit -> je kleiner die Zahl, desto schneller
var snowflake = "snow.gif"; 

var dx, xp, yp;    // coordinate and position variables
var am, stx, sty;  // amplitude and step variables
var i, doc_width, doc_height;
doc_width = 800;
doc_height = 1100; 

dx = new Array();
xp = new Array();
yp = new Array();
am = new Array();
stx = new Array();
sty = new Array();
for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {
	dx_ = 0;                        // set coordinate variables
	xp = Math.random()*(doc_width-50);  // set position variables
	yp = Math.random()*doc_height;
	am = Math.random()*20;         // set amplitude variables
	stx = 0.02 + Math.random()/10; // set step variables
	sty = 0.7 + Math.random();     // set step variables
	if (i == 0) {
		document.write("<div id=\"schneedot"+ i +"\" style=\"position: ");
		document.write("absolute; z-index: "+ i +"; visibility: ");
		document.write("visible; top: 15px; left: 15px;\"><img src=\"");
		document.write(snowflake + "\" border=\"0\"></div>");
	} else {
		document.write("<div id=\"schneedot"+ i +"\" style=\"position: ");
		document.write("absolute; z-index: "+ i +"; visibility: ");
		document.write("visible; top: 15px; left: 15px;\"><img src=\"");
		document.write(snowflake + "\" border=\"0\"></div>");
   }
}
function snowIE() {  // IE main animation function
	for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {  // iterate for every dot
		yp += sty;
		if (yp > doc_height-50) {
			xp = Math.random()*(doc_width-am-30);
			yp = 0;
			stx = 0.02 + Math.random()/10;
			sty = 0.7 + Math.random();
		}
		dx += stx;
		document.getElementById("schneedot"+i).style.top = yp + "px";
		document.getElementById("schneedot"+i).style.left = (xp + am*Math.sin(dx))  + "px";
	}
	setTimeout("snowIE()", speed);
}
//-->
</script>

</head>


</html>_


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2008)

> was mach ich falsch?


Ganz einfach: Du fragst in einem Java Forum nach Lösungen zu Java*Script* problemen.


----------



## The_S (16. Dez 2008)

Du machst falsch, dass du eine JavaScript Frage in einem Java-Forum stellst. http://www.java-blog-buch.de/0106-java-ist-nicht-javascript/


----------



## @x.l (16. Dez 2008)

Und mal wieder - dies ist... richtig... KEIN Java*Script* Forum! Aber wir wollen mal nicht so sein...

Du musst deine Funktion snowIE() auch aufrufen, d.h. den Schneefall initiieren.


----------



## Guest (16. Dez 2008)

trotzem vielen lieben dank!


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Dez 2008)

*verschoben*


----------

